# Wood/propane combo furnace



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

Currently I have a duomatic Olsen propane furnace roughly 25&#10133; Years old. It is connected to a King coal/wood furnace using the same HVAC ducts. I am replacing the king coal/wood furnace with a wood only furnace. The propane furnace will be replaced at the same time. Will a standard propane furnace work in this scenario or is another duomatic specifically needed? 

Has anyone done the same replacements?

Thanks


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Some are pretty fussy how they are ducted in with a wood furnace, (as in not) and some allow it with specific instruction and sizing of ducts. Basically if there's not enough airflow there's a safety to shut it down! I have seen a fwe wood furnaces that ren't certified to work with another furnace so check that out too!


----------



## Leona Aikin (Aug 3, 2017)

Its too late to tell but my aunt have done the same replacement a few days ago. Her home wood furnace was also using the same HVAC ducts. But as their was a problem in her ducts too the air conditioner tune up NJ professionals suggested her to replace them. This replacements really made a large difference in her AC bills too as it was taking a lot of energy.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

One of the outdoor boiler companies makes a combination unit that along with the usual wood has a set of burners that run off gas. The one I saw enabled the owner to use the outdoor unit to keep the house warm during winter vacations w/o firing with wood. You'd need to add a heat exchanger and fan unit into your existing ductwork to use one along with the underground piping for the hot water and return.


----------

